# PLEASE HELP! very injured babies!!!!



## Haley Renee (Jun 3, 2016)

help!!!! my rabbit had 5 babies and started eating 4 of them before i saw what was happening. what can be done????


----------



## Haley Renee (Jun 3, 2016)

pictures


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm not a bunny person so I'm going to tag a couple folks who are.  In the mean time all I can think of is to keep them warm...??  Maybe some antibiotic ointment... I really don't know and I'm so sorry you're dealing with this.

@Bunnylady 
@Samantha drawz


----------



## LukeMeister (Jun 3, 2016)

Sometimes does will eat their dead kits... Were they still alive? I guess you should keep them warm and keep an eye on them.

Good luck!


----------



## Haley Renee (Jun 3, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


> Sometimes does will eat their dead kits... Were they still alive? I guess you should keep them warm and keep an eye on them.
> 
> Good luck!


they were still alive. four didnt make it but one did. we helped him breast feed snd hes now in a warm snuggly bed


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 3, 2016)

I have read many on here say that the does will not eat the young unless they have died or in all probability will as instinct to keep the nest clean and odor free from predators finding the other kits.
Mine have not done this, but as a kid we had a doe occasionally that would. My uncle told us to give her a little hamburger.
If the doe had a tendency to repeat this often, give her a little hamburger each Kindle on Day #30 or #31.


----------

